# acupuncture



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi 

JE suggested that i try acupuncture as i was a nervous patient to try and keep me stress free and relaxed.

just would to know what you all think about acupuncture and if you have had it did you find it beneficial to your tx. ( especially as it is quite expensive)

cheers queenie x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive had acupuncture and started 4 months before treatment purely as it felt i was doing something

i had my most stress free cycle ever but out of my fresh cycles it was the one that didn't get a postive, a low one even

i tried it cause i never had before and it was very good for the emotional side of things and sorted out my pmt and af pains really well


It will certainly relax and many ladies rave about it


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I looked into it in the clinic in WHitchurch but i thought it was very expensive ontop of the cost of tx but its individual choice im sure.  It wont do any harm its just the cost.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

I went to the Whitchurch clinic and cannot recommend them enough. Its expensive but its much better than going to just a cheap herbal place and getting it done there. Staff are lovely and show real concern. They recommended this womans cd http://www.anjionline.com/ which i did almost every night as welll and it really really helped me relax.

Hope that helps.

Sarah

/links


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sarah who did you see at the whitchurch clinic as i have found out that maxine smillie who works at the whitchurch clinic works at my local clinic one day a week


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

I went to Jackie but i have also been to maxine as well. I think it was the day before transfer as Jackie was away and she was very good too! Very interested in how i was doing and my well being. Really nice to deal with.

Sarah


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

spooks and sarah how often did you go


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/health-news/2009/02/12/desperate-couple-have-miracle-baby-after-acupuncture-91466-22908423/

My Mam kept this article for me from the echo this week

/links


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheers andi, when i read things like that i think that i should give it a go, but other times i think if its gonna work it will. i have booked in for relaxation massages to see if that will help keep me relaxed and stress free. 

are you gonna have acupunture on your next tx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Queenie,

I had acu on my 1st 3 cycles but I didn't on my 4th and had lining issues after EC. I have booked an appt for early March.  I see Pauline from the Whitchurch Clinic, but I see her in Cowbridge as she runs a clinic there on a Thursday.

If anyone wants her number PM me.

Andrea x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well i had my first acupuncture appointment on friday it was in aber with maxine smillie from the whitchurch clinic. it went well came out feeling relaxed and still do today. have booked for this friday and the following friday but for transfer week have to go to the whitchurch clinic. 

thanks all for you advice decided to give it a go last weekend when i was feeling down and emotional. that i needed to do something else as well.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Glad you felt relaxed Queenie.  I think if it does that anything more is a great bonus.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

You are very brave......   
Glad it helped to relax you Queenie. I love my reflexology for that reason. 
Know its not going to be the miracle cure I was hoping for but I feel so much better in myself when I go regularly its worth every penny. 

Good luck for monday, hun
x


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Girls, well I have my last scan tom before EC which I think will be Wed but not sure. I have been having acupuncture for the past 2 years at Whitchurch with Jackie. I find her excellent and very knowledgable. If it wasn't for her I wouldn't have known that I had endometriosis!!! I travel up to Cardiff once a week for tx and although it takes commitment I do find it beneficial, although I am still waiting for a BFP!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cath good luck hun

do you take anything for your endo? im not saying it any type on miracle cure but i had a small amount of endo in 2006 and now i have none and all i have done different is pronatal vits and omega 3 fish oils, high dose


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck Cath


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck for scan cath hope alls ok for wed


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks ladies, yes it went well today thanks
Kara I am taking 
high dose Omega 3 
Pronatal/strong start (from my acupuncturist which is stronger than pregnacare apparently)
Vitamin E & C
Asprin
Zinc (not sure why but read it somewhere)
Drinking Aloe Vera Gel
Anything else girls?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just thought i would update this thread

i am giving acupuncture another go.......watch this space


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I only had acu because it was supposed to help and I never found it relaxed me (think I need a hammer) but this last few months I've been having it and I have found it is helping, I deffo feel better when leaving there anyway and my therapist is the best!

DH has it too.


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

hi girls 

im also booked in for accupuncture i had it on my last iui at whitchurch clinic the ladies their are fab i had maxine first then i had jackie and pauline they are all same lovely women .

maxine gave me some advice on my m/c which really helped an i noticed a big change in my periods id def recomend them i felt so relaxed on the tx im all booked up for june one a week an then for e/c in july .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ratsy i am seeing jackie on wednesday

i did notice a change in my af's last time i tried it


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Kara, do you see Jackie in Whitchurch ? When I tried to book I wasnt given the option of seeing Jackie 

Mrs T


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as far as i know i am seeing jackie

I arrange it direct with her as i have been in touch with her alot concerning the ivf petition.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Kara, I'm glad you are giving acupuncture another go, it will give you some benefit I'm sure even if you cant necessarily tell straight away. Just remember it increases implantation.  Best of luck Kara  
Mrs T, it doesn't matter who you see there as they are all excellent. I have had Jackie, Maxine and Pauline - all great. The important thing is that you manage to get in with one of them as they are so busy there! Good luck.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks for the luck cath

i have to say i am looking forward to it


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

thats good kara she is so nice .just to let you no jackie is very good friends with janet evans .glad your giving accupuncture a go again .it will work this time for you xxxx


----------

